# Sinn 556i compared to Rolex Explorer 39mm



## Pubcrawler (May 21, 2011)

Hello all. The Sinn 556i caught my eye a couple of weeks ago and can't stop thinking about it. I currently have a Rolex Explorer 39mm and am in the process of selling (file this under grail fail...). I'm looking for a replacement and thought the Sinn might fit the gap. 

Does anyone have experience with both the Sinn and Rolex Explorer? And any side by side pics might be too much to ask for, but would be great to see! :-!

Thanks!
Pub


----------



## valmak (May 29, 2010)

The 556 is a fun watch but it scratches really easily and the scratches really show. It's heavier than the Explorer if it's on bracelet. I'm curious, why didn't the explorer click with you. I handled it over the weekend and wasn't tremendously impressed by it either.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

valmak said:


> The 556 is a fun watch but it scratches really easily and the scratches really show. It's heavier than the Explorer if it's on bracelet. I'm curious, why didn't the explorer click with you. I handled it over the weekend and wasn't tremendously impressed by it either.


It's funny you say that. I handled one about a week ago and loved it. The one thing I don't understand is the lack of AR&#8230; I just don't get why they do this...


----------



## valmak (May 29, 2010)

mpalmer said:


> It's funny you say that. I handled one about a week ago and loved it. The one thing I don't understand is the lack of AR&#8230; I just don't get why they do this...


I think part of it is definitely that Rolex prefers aesthetics to functionality. The thing with having AR coating, at least on the outside, is that it attracts smudges.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

valmak said:


> The 556 is a fun watch but it scratches really easily and the scratches really show. It's heavier than the Explorer if it's on bracelet. I'm curious, why didn't the explorer click with you. I handled it over the weekend and wasn't tremendously impressed by it either.


I've heard this from several people and this is one of the reason I went with a Damasko when I was debating between the 556 and DA36. Though if Pubcrawler is selling off an Explorer...there would be more than enough funds to buy a Sinn 856 tegimented (non-UTC). Same look as the 556 but with that nice scratch resistant coating. The 856 with bracelet comes in at just under $2k new, there would be money leftover still from the Explorer sale.

Oh and to answer your question Pubcrawler I think the Siin 856/556 are definitely good alternative to the Explorer.


----------



## Pubcrawler (May 21, 2011)

valmak said:


> The 556 is a fun watch but it scratches really easily and the scratches really show. It's heavier than the Explorer if it's on bracelet. I'm curious, why didn't the explorer click with you. I handled it over the weekend and wasn't tremendously impressed by it either.


That's a good question. The Explorer is a great watch - keeps excellent time, the bracelet is absolutely fantastic, case and dial are great looking... but something just doesn't speak to me. Its wears a bigger than 39mm and the lack of date (which, at the time didn't seem like a big deal) has become an issue. For the money spent it should be perfect, at least in my eyes. While I like the idea of a watch that can be worn hiking, in the swimming pool or with a business suit, the Explorer just didn't fit. After seeing some of the responses, I'm not sure the Sinn 556i will fit either.


----------



## ck1109 (Feb 17, 2013)

Do you like the aesthetics of a Damasko? The DA36 would be a great alternative to the Explorer in terms of being a daily wearer watch.


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

If you like the aesthetics of the Explorer, I'd recommend trying the older 36mm version if you feel the 39mm is a bit large. Here's another option (my Nomos) that has some of the same aesthetics as the Explorer and 100m WR. Mine is the 36mm handwound version, but they have larger sizes with date and also with an automatic movement (all in-house, like Rolex, if that matters to you). Oh, and they can be had for around $1,800 and up (depending on model variations) new.

As for the 556, I like it overall, but not the short hands. I like the Damasko that was recommended, but note that the case is more toolish and gray than the others. Great watch if that doesn't bother you. Also consider the Muhle 29er as a German alternative. Comes in 36.6mm and 42.4mm. Borrowed pic:


----------



## Pubcrawler (May 21, 2011)

ck1109 said:


> Do you like the aesthetics of a Damasko? The DA36 would be a great alternative to the Explorer in terms of being a daily wearer watch.


I looked at Damasko but didn't see any model under 40mm. With my 6.5" wrist, it seems that 38mm is the maximum size that feels comfortable. Do they have a 38mm model?


----------



## Pubcrawler (May 21, 2011)

flyingpicasso said:


> If you like the aesthetics of the Explorer, I'd recommend trying the older 36mm version if you feel the 39mm is a bit large. Here's another option (my Nomos) that has some of the same aesthetics as the Explorer and 100m WR. Mine is the 36mm handwound version, but they have larger sizes with date and also with an automatic movement (all in-house, like Rolex, if that matters to you). Oh, and they can be had for around $1,800 and up (depending on model variations) new.
> 
> As for the 556, I like it overall, but not the short hands. I like the Damasko that was recommended, but note that the case is more toolish and gray than the others. Great watch if that doesn't bother you. Also consider the Muhle 29er as a German alternative. Comes in 36.6mm and 42.4mm. Borrowed pic:


The Muhle 29er is a very interesting watch. I'll have to check that one out. Thanks!


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

Pubcrawler said:


> That's a good question. The Explorer is a great watch - keeps excellent time, the bracelet is absolutely fantastic, case and dial are great looking... but something just doesn't speak to me. Its wears a bigger than 39mm and the lack of date (which, at the time didn't seem like a big deal) has become an issue. For the money spent it should be perfect, at least in my eyes. While I like the idea of a watch that can be worn hiking, in the swimming pool or with a business suit, the Explorer just didn't fit. After seeing some of the responses, I'm not sure the Sinn 556i will fit either.


Perhaps you should look into the Omega Aqua Terra, it seems that may be a good fit for you. It has a WR of 150m, a date, a variety of sizes (36 to 41mm) and should be able to transition from suit to swimming trunks quite easily.


----------



## valmak (May 29, 2010)

It sounds like the thing that bothered you most is the lack of value for the Rolex. If that's the case, I would suggest the Sinn 856 on bracelet or a Grand Seiko. In either case you are getting more than you pay for.


----------



## ck1109 (Feb 17, 2013)

Pubcrawler said:


> I looked at Damasko but didn't see any model under 40mm. With my 6.5" wrist, it seems that 38mm is the maximum size that feels comfortable. Do they have a 38mm model?


The DA36/37 are their smallest models. They wear quite well for a 40mm case, mainly due to the curved lugs. Here's mine. I have a 6" wrist.


----------



## Pubcrawler (May 21, 2011)

@ck119 - the Damasko looks very comfortable on your wrist. Might have to look into that. 

@Quotron - if only I could find an Omega Railmaster in 36mm, then all my problems would be solved!!! Thanks for the suggestion, I'll look into the Omega line further. 

@valmak - its interesting that you bring up value... That wasn't my intention going into this thread, but it raises a valid point; my expectations for the watch are very much tied to the cost. Strangely enough, I just purchased a Seiko SARB035 and can't say enough good things about it... In fact, I just purchased a new flieger band for my $80 Eco-Drive and have been enjoying that watch very much. I'll have to take some time to rethink 'value' before my next purchase. Looks like I'll have to reread Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance as well


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

I think of my Grand Seiko (SBGX061) as 'Explorer class'. It measures 37mm x 12.75mm.










It's quartz, which would rule it out for some - but it's no ordinary quartz... and there's an argument for saying that an updated watch for 'mountain to boardroom' _should_ be quartz. ;-)


----------



## Jun Cruz (May 5, 2014)

ck1109 said:


> The DA36/37 are their smallest models. They wear quite well for a 40mm case, mainly due to the curved lugs. Here's mine. I have a 6" wrist.


Are you using the original Damasko strap?


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

Pubcrawler said:


> @Quotron - if only I could find an Omega Railmaster in 36mm, then all my problems would be solved!!! Thanks for the suggestion, I'll look into the Omega line further.


They show up on sales forums every now and then, but not nearly as often as the 36mm Aqua Terra. Best bet is to put out some WTB feelers, check WatchRecon and Chrono24 religiously and maybe call around some ADs, you never know...

Here's Omega's page
OMEGA Watches: The Collection Seamaster Railmaster Chronometer - Steel on steel - 2504.52.00



tribe125 said:


> I think of my Grand Seiko (SBGX061) as 'Explorer class'. It measures 37mm x 12.75mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 9F is an extraordinary movement and is probably "better", in most regards, than a lot of auto movements. I would say the ref.SBGX061 is more "Aqua Terra class" than Explorer, but still a great option. IMO, the only (small) negatives are the lack of lume, and the lack of a screw down crown; these may be more of deal-breakers for some than is the quartz movement.

I agree with your sentiments on such double-duty (beaches to boardroom) watches being HEQ, I wish more manufacturers would offer them.


----------



## windows95 (May 24, 2013)

Looked at the new Archimede Outdoor hardened edition? The angular case is not to everyones taste but its definately Explorer style.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

I really liked 556i while I had it. It was a solid watch. I never owned exp1 so I can't compare to it.
Here is one more option for you, Archimede Outdoor:
http://www.archimede-watches.com/ar...-6498-7750/outdoor-automatic-sport-watch.html

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Quotron said:


> IMO, the only (small) negatives are the lack of lume, and the lack of a screw down crown


Both of which would lessen its appeal for me, as it happens.


----------



## ck1109 (Feb 17, 2013)

Jun Cruz said:


> Are you using the original Damasko strap?


No, its on an aftermarket strap.


----------



## Jun Cruz (May 5, 2014)

ck1109 said:


> No, its on an aftermarket strap.


Thank you ck1109.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

If you do look at Sinn, I would not get anything that is not hardened metal. Everything else scratches like crazy.


----------



## Pubcrawler (May 21, 2011)

jopex said:


> I really liked 556i while I had it. It was a solid watch. I never owned exp1 so I can't compare to it.
> Here is one more option for you, Archimede Outdoor:
> OutDoor Automatic Sports watch
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


Interesting watch. The 39mm case puts me off a bit though. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## valmak (May 29, 2010)

tribe125 said:


> I think of my Grand Seiko (SBGX061) as 'Explorer class'. It measures 37mm x 12.75mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all i can say is... i love this watch so much, I want to take it behind a middle school and get it pregnant.


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm the third owner of the GS, and both previous owners regretted selling it. The first went out and bought another, the second sent me an email a couple of days ago asking if there was any chance of buying it back.

It's staying put this time.


----------



## hiltonhead21 (Mar 5, 2018)

with 556 anthracite with the applied indices definitely evokes the style of the explorer, but the scratches are a concern


----------



## SJR3 (Apr 4, 2017)

^ Nice necropost....


----------

